# DirecTV swears I need Deca, are they right?



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

I was looking to get the HR34 and DirecTV won't sell it to me without installing a wireless deca access point near the box. I already have ethernet and rg6 run to the current box there so why do I need wireless deca? Is it just so they can increase their sales numbers?


----------



## RobTabor (Jul 17, 2012)

c/p - _The newest models of receivers from DirecTV, such as the H24-100, has Deca already built into it. This allows you to connect your Internet connection straight into your receiver and pull any of your DVR recordings onto that receiver. This also means that all of these newer receivers are multi-room viewing right out of the box, and extended Internet functionality no longer requires the purchase of an external adapter._


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

jonny4 said:


> I was looking to get the HR34 and DirecTV won't sell it to me without installing a wireless deca access point near the box. I already have ethernet and rg6 run to the current box there so why do I need wireless deca? Is it just so they can increase their sales numbers?


You need a SWM so ordering a CCK is the cheapest way to get it. It wouldn't be wireless.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RobTabor said:


> c/p - _The newest models of receivers from DirecTV, such as the H24-100, has Deca already built into it. This allows you to connect your Internet connection straight into your receiver and pull any of your DVR recordings onto that receiver. This also means that all of these newer receivers are multi-room viewing right out of the box, and extended *Internet functionality no longer requires the purchase of an external adapter*._


With a CCK, this bold part is a true statement, though the CCK might be thought of as an external adapter.

Only the HR34 can do both DECA networking and use its ethernet port to bridge internet access to everything on the DECA network.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

I just bought mine from solidsignal. Have my 34 connected via hardwired ethernet then use it as a bridge to my other hd-dvr's.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

I want the hr34 for the 5 tuners and the increased speed of the box over my hr20 and hr22. Right now we only watch DirecTV in 3 rooms total, 2 of which can just stream to the DirecTV2PC software. At some point in the future we do plan on buying to of the Samsung RVU tv's but not until the RVU works better on them, which may not be until the 2013 models. What exactly do I need in this situation. My dish is not swim, I have a multi-switch, my current dvr's have Ethernet and 2 rg6 lines to each.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

jonny4 said:


> I was looking to get the HR34 and DirecTV won't sell it to me without installing a wireless *deca *access point near the box. I already have ethernet and rg6 run to the current box there so why do I need wireless deca? Is it just so they can increase their sales numbers?


You realy mean a CCK! I found out the other day when I was on the phone with a retention rep that D*s system would not let her order me a HR34 with out either a "whole home" install at $199 or a CCK instal at $99, even though I don't need a CCK it was the only way to get the HR34 installed!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

iceman2a said:


> You realy mean a CCK! I found out the other day when I was on the phone with a retention rep that D*s system would not let her order me a HR34 with out either a "whole home" install at $199 or a CCK instal at $99, even though I don't need a CCK it was the only way to get the HR34 installed!


CCK, Deca same things just different name depending on what side of the business you're on.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok, so they have installed everything, I got the HR34 and cck installed for $99, now the issue is the extra power needed where the hr34 is for the cck unit. Can the cck unit be moved to another unit, like the HD Receiver I am streaming to? Or does it ave to be near the HMC? The battery backup I have in the living room isn't the greatest and all the ones I look at online don't seem to have enough powered outlets, I need 4 on this one now and before I only needed 2. It would be great if I could move it to my Main pc room and put it on the big dog back up power supply I use for my cable modem, router and Sprint Airrave so it would never go down.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

It can go anywhere you have a coax cable that is hooked up to the DirecTV dish. So if you have a coax line running from the DirecTV dish/splitter to your main PC room you can put it in there. You can also hook the CCK directly to your router or a switch using an ethernet cable and get rid of the wireless signal to possibly speed things up a bit.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jonny4 said:


> Ok, so they have installed everything, I got the HR34 and cck installed for $99, now the issue is the extra power needed where the hr34 is for the cck unit. Can the cck unit be moved to another unit, like the HD Receiver I am streaming to? Or does it ave to be near the HMC? The battery backup I have in the living room isn't the greatest and all the ones I look at online don't seem to have enough powered outlets, I need 4 on this one now and before I only needed 2. It would be great if I could move it to my Main pc room and put it on the big dog back up power supply I use for my cable modem, router and Sprint Airrave so it would never go down.





Beerstalker said:


> It can go anywhere you have a coax cable that is hooked up to the DirecTV dish. So if you have a coax line running from the DirecTV dish/splitter to your main PC room you can put it in there. You can also hook the CCK directly to your router or a switch using an ethernet cable and get rid of the wireless signal to possibly speed things up a bit.


Also, if you have a CAT5 cable in the area of the HR34, you can remove the CCK in its entirety and hook the CAT5 cable directly to the HR34.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jonny4 said:


> Ok, so they have installed everything, I got the HR34 and cck installed for $99, now the issue is the extra power needed where the hr34 is for the cck unit. Can the cck unit be moved to another unit, like the HD Receiver I am streaming to? Or does it ave to be near the HMC? The battery backup I have in the living room isn't the greatest and all the ones I look at online don't seem to have enough powered outlets, I need 4 on this one now and before I only needed 2. It would be great if I could move it to my Main pc room and put it on the big dog back up power supply I use for my cable modem, router and Sprint Airrave so it would never go down.


This thread will give you some info on networking and DirecTV. Take a look at the white paper attached in the first post.

http://forums.solidsignal.com/showthread.php/1251-WHITE-PAPER-A-Guide-to-DIRECTV-Networking

- Merg


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

jonny4 said:


> Ok, so they have installed everything, I got the HR34 and cck installed for $99, now the issue is the extra power needed where the hr34 is for the cck unit. Can the cck unit be moved to another unit, like the HD Receiver I am streaming to? Or does it ave to be near the HMC? The battery backup I have in the living room isn't the greatest and all the ones I look at online don't seem to have enough powered outlets, I need 4 on this one now and before I only needed 2. It would be great if I could move it to my Main pc room and put it on the big dog back up power supply I use for my cable modem, router and Sprint Airrave so it would never go down.


Might be worth noting also, but it sounds like you swim power adapter is is there too. these can be moved as well. There are however a few more limitations to where it has to go vs the cck at least in relation to the power pass of the spliters. If your interested in moving it im sure we can stear you in the right direction.


----------

